# Today's cache..



## Tndavid (Sep 15, 2016)

Any thoughts on this material? Hopefully it will be promising 8)


----------



## Shark (Sep 15, 2016)

That looks just like my grab for today. :lol: 

I am assuming there is supposed to be a picture somewhere.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Sep 15, 2016)

Well, compared to nothing, i got a pretty good deal.
40 bucks bought me a .950 silver buddha spoon, 14k gold ring (1.8g), a 10k class ring (5.2g), and a couple small silver chains.

Edit for correction, it was $42..not 40... :shock:


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Sep 15, 2016)

You may want to consider installing security cameras to keep an eye on the hired help. If you notice shrinkage, you'll be able to see where it's happening. That little guy has a glint in his eye. :lol: 

Dave


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Sep 15, 2016)

Haha, I know...

Might haveto start holding him upside down and shaking out his pockets until i ramp up to the cameras and walk-through metal detectors.. ...never know who you can trust these days :shock: :lol:


----------



## Tndavid (Sep 15, 2016)

Oops. Lol


----------



## glorycloud (Sep 15, 2016)

Anything with 5.25" drives in it like your two PC's are OLD.
The DTK may be a 386 and the Compaq looks like a PII probably with a slot 1 processor. 8)


----------



## Tndavid (Sep 15, 2016)

Absolutely right buddy. Already harvested the amd 386 and the Compaq does indeed have a crappy slot processor. Your good man.


----------



## g_axelsson (Sep 16, 2016)

386 in good condition could be sold for more than scrap price today. Either as a complete system or in components.

I've sold CPU:s memory, main boards, 5.25" drives, MFM-drives and cases.

Ebay is one way or use http://www.amibay.com/ for a direct link to collectors and the retrocomputing crowd.

Göran


----------



## Tndavid (Sep 18, 2016)

That's good to know G, thanks.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Oct 3, 2016)

Hi!
Just slipping in to this thread. Some nice stuff here but these small guys with the magnifiers are worth a thousand folds what we get out of the scraps, they are our future. 

I just have a small question.
Do anyone here have experience with ATEX equipment, (IE explosive secure) offshore oil equipment?
I may have access to Motorola ATEX radios now and then in lots of 1 -4 at the time (They don't fail too often)
What I'm wondering if it is worth the effort, they are totally encapsulated in some kind of hard epoxy/acrylic cover. How I see it now, is that I have to do a low level "pyrolysis" to break down the encapsulation and then dismantle things before the real processing starts.
Any Ideas?


----------

